
Ask HN: Any payment gateways for a UK gambling website? - tweplmr
I&#x27;ve been commissioned to build a website for a UK gambling website for a while now. We&#x27;re gearing up for launch in the first quarter of next year but at the minute we&#x27;re struggling with getting a payment gateway on board. Skrill is supposedly good for gambling companies but they wouldn&#x27;t except the companies application. We&#x27;ve tried others like Brain Tree and Cash Free (which I believe I saw featured on HN) but also no takers.<p>Has any body done something similar to this and experienced similar issues? Do any one have suggestions for gateways to try?<p>Just to note, my involvement in sorting out a payment gateway is to just suggest platforms and answer technical questions. The MD of the company I am working for sorts the rest of the application.
======
dan1234
Did Skrill give any reason?

You could try Strip, Sagepay or Worldpay but I believe Skrill are the most
gambling site friendly so their refusal could suggest a deeper problem with
your business plan.

~~~
tweplmr
Unfortunately I don't really deal with the submission process so I'm not 100%
on the story. It could be the business plan, I'm not sure. We have tried
Worldpay, but I have always thought Stripe was a instant no when it comes to
gambling sites?

